# squat alternative



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

im struggling with squats at the moment, my knees wont let me do them at all..10kg either side is fine anything more and my knees give up.... what is the best alternative to squats? leg press?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

have you tried a hack squat but with the bar starting on a box? so you can stop before the weight hits your knee if need be? I find hack squats to hit my leg very well. along side a leg press and extension you full quad range is worked atleast


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

front squats are brilliant imo.

builds masses of core strenth and you'll never have sore quads like it! also helps with flexability and learning goof depth, i feel them less on my knees too.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Try jefferson squats


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

ill give front squats ago next time.... hack squats? are they the ones where the bar is behind you on the floor and you reach down and hold the bar?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that a knee problem that won't allow you squat more than 10kg a side is going to be able to leg press or hack squat or anything else!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

what actually happens to your knees?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> what actually happens to your knees?


I was going to ask this... is there pain during or after?

As a squat is a compound movement there really isn't a direct alternative. There are obviously variations of the squat and leg press that similar, but each will be different. I find front squats easier on my knees. One reason being is you have to use less weight as it's not as a powerful position. It will work the quads more and your hams/glutes less than a regular squat. They take some getting used to though.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to have bad/weak knees. If I was to try carry something heavy backwards and had to step over a door-step my knee would just give way. I have found squatting to of improved my knees no end.

How would you describe your knee problem?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Without knowing the nature of your knee issue it's difficult to advise. Maybe you could forget about using weight for a while and follow these steps to improving your squat and reducing stress on your knees...http://houseofstrengthgym.com/break-at-the-hips-to-fix-your-squat/


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

rb79 said:


> im struggling with squats at the moment, my knees wont let me do them at all..10kg either side is fine anything more and my knees give up.... what is the best alternative to squats? leg press?


Have you tried knee wraps. I have long legs, and my knees always give me problems becuase of the presure put on them during squats and leg presses. They have helped my alot. If you're goin to skip squats and presses all together, I would double up on your leg ext & leg curls.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

im tall 6'1 and once I get near parallel my knees feel weak..and I struggle to get down any further.. 10kg each side and I can do it but anything 15kg onwards parallel is about it... I feel like im not doing a correct squat if cant squat all the way down.. its like doing a press but only coming down part way...pointless!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

rb79 said:


> im tall 6'1 and once I get near parallel my knees feel weak..and I struggle to get down any further.. 10kg each side and I can do it but anything 15kg onwards parallel is about it... I feel like im not doing a correct squat if cant squat all the way down.. its like doing a press but only coming down part way...pointless!


So theres no real pain in your knees they are just weak?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Your knees lol

If there's no pain and you've not got an injury then it sounds to me like you're just weak at squatting in general. Start with the bar and work on using full ROM (ATG) and add 1.25kg each side after you complete your set reps each workout.

We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> So theres no real pain in your knees they are just weak?


no pain..just weak I guess, don't have a problem using the leg press though..?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

rb79 said:


> no pain..just weak I guess, don't have a problem using the leg press though..?


Form issue? My knees are bad from ACL issues but I can still squat pain free now. I use a wider stance with my feet pointing outwards. I know if my feet are facing forward my knees give me grief.

Also i'm a big fan of weighted barbell lunges when I have an issue squatting properly.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> front squats are brilliant imo.
> 
> builds masses of core strenth and you'll never have sore quads like it! also helps with flexability and learning goof depth, i feel them less on my knees too.


i'll have to try this. my knees (left knee in particular) are fooking aching during squating


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

record form

better to solve the issue than leg press and lung for the rest of ur days


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like a form issue to me as soon as I read the initial post. Without a video, I'd make an assumption and say lean further forward and engage the hips more.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

I tend to have my feet more forward than my body if that sounds right.... should I have my whole body inline?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hack squats, front squats, or leg press (still my favourites are the classic squats)

I had a problem with my knee during legs training (due to a youth injury, have rheumatism every now and then) and i resolved it by using knee supports in both knees and I am not feeling any pain anymore

however if you never did hurt your knee it may be a form issue, you should check if you are doing correct form first as a wrong form will put a lot of pressure on the knees


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rb79 said:


> *I tend to have my feet more forward than my body* if that sounds right.... should I have my whole body inline?


Without seeing it that could mean anything, it sounds like you're leaning backwards from that description!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Without seeing it that could mean anything, it sounds like you're leaning backwards from that description!


in a way..yes.. I use the smiths so I tend to lean against the bar slightly


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

rb79 said:


> in a way..yes.. *I use the smiths *so I tend to lean against the bar slightly


Ahhhh now we're getting to the root of the issue.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rb79 said:


> in a way..yes.. I use the smiths so I tend to lean against the bar slightly


The smith machine forces form, use a squat rack and an Olympic bar.


----------



## MrTwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

Best thing to do would be keep squatting with 20kg and the bar, I've always been told to stay the hell away from Smith machine squats.

Why don't you maybe go on youtube and search proper squat form then video yourself and compare? Maybe even let the guys on here have a look at it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rb79 said:


> im tall 6'1 and once I get near parallel my knees feel weak..and I struggle to get down any further.. 10kg each side and I can do it but anything 15kg onwards parallel is about it... I feel like im not doing a correct squat if cant squat all the way down.. its like doing a press but only coming down part way...pointless!


I wouldn't say pointless in fact quite the opposite...have u not heard of partial reps?? I use these for added strength and have seen amazing results.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Tried barbell hack squats?


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I always thought using the smith machine for squats was a no-no. 

(as it restrains your movements and forces all the wrong angles)

The only time I feel issues with my knees is when my forms of..and I havent got my feet pointing in the right direction..

(or Ive got carried away an stacked the bar too much)

Squats are just too good an exercise - but theres defiantly knack to it and I found it took a bit of practise to get right.


----------



## eddiethehead (Jan 23, 2014)

Squatting is important because it is an essential, functional movement pattern that you need to be able to perform correctly in all areas of your life. Work on form and flexibility. Body weight squats, goblet squats and dumbbell squats will allow you to work on building the basic flexibility and strength that you need without overloading on weights. If you can get to a squat rack you probably would be best just running 12 weeks of stronglifts 5x5. Then you'll be squatting like a boss...


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Whenever I have used a smith for squatting I get chronic back pain due to the way it forces bad form.

I avoid it now and stick to straight squatting in a power rack.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Agile 8 or Limber 11 - Every day or every session at least.

That'll soon sort you out.

Al.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm using smith squats as part of a plan (that also includes bb squats). I don't think there is anything wrong with them, but you just need to realise they are not the same exercise... more like a hack squat.


----------

